

Hulu begins encrypting HTML content to thwart non-browser apps - mjfern
http://www.engadget.com/2009/04/01/hulu-begins-encrypting-html-content-to-thwart-non-browser-apps/

======
smanek
_HTML is now encrypted at the source and then decrypted using Javascript on
the client_

That is obfuscation, not encryption.

When you provide a function capable of 'decrypting' the ciphertext with the
ciphertext, I don't really think it can be called encryption anymore. It's
kind of like saying: smNOSPAManek@fas.REMOVETHISTOOharvard.edu is encrypted
...

If it's just Javascript, this should be pretty easy to fix (technically at
least), right? I don't know the details of boxee's architecture, but there are
plenty of free Javascript engines.

~~~
mustpax
Yes, what a brilliant idea. "We'll encrypt our content using a standardized
language which by definition runs on several open source platforms. That ought
to trump those user agents."

------
mjfern
This is clearly a response to Boxee, and I think Hulu will continue to try to
block Boxee using technical and/or legal means. It's not in the interest of
Hulu or the studios/networks to cooperate with Boxee. The Boxee approach
significantly weakens Hulu's position. The only alternative to a
legal/technical block is an acquisition or formal partnership, but there are a
number of issues with such an approach, including the acquisition price ($6-8
mil min given Boxee's recent $4 mil financing), the fact that another startup
could emerge and use Hulu's RSS feeds, etc.

------
oomkiller
Wow, because you can't just run the code using Spidermonkey to get the source!

------
timcederman
Meanwhile Plex just launches a copy of Safari (I'm simplifying the process
here) to get around any limitations. It's awesome.

